# My latest Outer Limits kit build



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Recently finished yet another Outer Limits figure kit. This on (like most) is a Dimensional Design kit. And like most of their Outer Limits kits, comes with the figure, a nameplate and a "slab of resin" to mount the figure on.
Well if you've seen some of my other Outer Limits builds that I've posted here, you know that I need to "tell the story". In other words, I want to create a base that gives some detail(s) about the episode.
Here we have "Qarlo Clobregnny" played by Michael Ansara, who played Cochise in the television show "Broken Arrow". This Outer Limits episode was "Soldier".
First, to the figure, I added the little square piece to the front of his helmet. The antenna was cast as part of the helmet, but I was affraid that some time in the future, it might get broken off. So I removed the antenna and replaced it with a steel nail that replicated the antenna. I added the shoulder straps that would hold his weapon's powere pack to him and also added a very ridged wire for the cable between the power pack and his weapon. The (2) "sites" that come with the kit weren't good enough representations of what was on Qarlo's weapon in the episode, so I fashioned some that I thought looked better.
The casting of this kit was really nice, with little seam clean-up and nice tight fitting.
For my custom base...the ground piece I cast from a mold I had made from the bottom side of a piece of pavement. I thought it well represented a good "apocalyptic" landscape. The "trees" were some I picked up in past visites to hobby stores (yay, me!). If you are familiar with this episode, "in the future", soldiers communicate with their CO through cats. So, I looked around and found a cat figure that fit the scale of this kit and included it on the base. I attached the nameplate to the base and Qarlo was done. I might add that the kit comes with an alternate head (one of the likeness of Michael Ansara, but I chose the head with the helmet.
Now that you've read my book, I hope you like what I did with Qarlo. Next will be Lunar Models "Sixth Finger". I have big plans for that base, so it will take a while.

Rhino


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

DARN! Sorry about the sideways photo, I tried to remove it, rotate my original and re-add it, but "edit" didn't let me (or maybe I didn't know how to do it).


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Didn't know that Dimensional did a Soldier kit..whether it's sideways or upside down, that a terrific build! The work you did on the base with the cat really finishes it off nicely. I think a lot of the DD OL kits could use more of an Aurora style base...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

rhinooctopus said:


> DARN! Sorry about the sideways photo, I tried to remove it, rotate my original and re-add it, but "edit" didn't let me (or maybe I didn't know how to do it).



If you used a cell phone it is an efxe (spelling) setting that has to be turned off. (It is the one that auto rotates images depending on how you hold your phone and if you are left or right handed.

I understand the new software upgrade planned for the end of the month is suppose to address that (or make it correctable at least.) But for now you would have to retake or edit your original image before you edit and/or transfer it here. I will download it and see if I can reorient it for you, but it doesnt always work. :cheers2:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It seems to have worked this time. If you are okay with the size let me know and I will replace it as your attachment image in your post.

(image moved to OP)

ht Quarlo by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Reshaping Qarlo*

Thanks Milton! Nice job on "reshaping" my Qarlo photo.
My cell phone is a "flip-phone (OK, so I'm old school!). I take more quality photos (like this one) on my digital camera. I guess I need to read more of it's instruction manual and learn how to uses more of it's bells and whistles.

Thanks again, Milton!
Rhino


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work as usual!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I can't wait to see your 6th finger figure. One of my favorite Stewart Freeborn make-ups. I heard the final version of the make-up took almost 5 hours to apply. McCallum probably hated it too.

As far as Quarlo... Seems his helmet was used in another TV show. It was Morks helmet in Mork & Mindy!!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Great job, rhino'! BTW, I've had my digital camera for years and still can't fathom all its mysteries. But it will take nice photos.


----------



## trilanth (Oct 17, 2013)

rhinooctopus said:


> *Reshaping Qarlo*
> 
> Thanks Milton! Nice job on "reshaping" my Qarlo photo.
> My cell phone is a "flip-phone (OK, so I'm old school!). I take more quality photos (like this one) on my digital camera. I guess I need to read more of it's instruction manual and learn how to uses more of it's bells and whistles.
> ...


exellent work, the costume used for soldier the top is from the tv series captain zzro bw tv series, the armor chest plate comes, from the adventures of robin hood bw tv series of the 50's the weapon and backpack, come from robinson cruesoe on mars-1963, it was one of the slavers weapons, also used in 1967 project x monte markam uses it to kill a security guard, the helmet was made for the episode, from projects unlimited studios, it went on to be used on mork & mindy as mork's helmet......enjoy.


----------



## trilanth (Oct 17, 2013)

also i interned, with gene warren jr, and the great wah chang, in 1977, they told me everythin about the outer limits, wow it was made, star wars was my first film,making the deathstar trench at ilm berkely california..


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome back to the boards @trilanth

Are you still making films? Or now retired? 🤙


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done!


----------

